# Can Ping my IP address but I cannot ping the hostname



## suniltyagi (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey 
I upgraded my sysem to Windows 7 OS. 
I couldn't load Matlab due to host name resolution problem. 
The problem is that I can Ping my IP address but I cannot ping the hostname.
Can any one please help me on this ?

Sunil tyagi


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Any Security/Firewall software installed. Try disabling the firewall part, not the Windows built-in firewall.


----------



## suniltyagi (Jan 6, 2010)

I am using Norton Anti Virus 2010. I uninstalled it using NORTON Removal Tool, but the result isthe same.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What other sites doesn't load up aside from Matlab? What's the exact error pertaining to the hostname issue?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## suniltyagi (Jan 6, 2010)

2Xgrump
Matlab is a software. 
To load it there is a prerequisite that the computer should be able to ping its own hostname. 
There is no problem in opening any website.


----------



## suniltyagi (Jan 6, 2010)

johnwill here is it:
C:\Users\SUNIL>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
SUNIL-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
SUNIL-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered


----------



## suniltyagi (Jan 6, 2010)

C:\Users\SUNIL>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SUNIL-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-2C-0D-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 January 2010 21:17:06
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 January 2010 21:17:05
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{57A64FC8-79ED-48E8-B4EF-BA081FFD4506}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:cf2e:3096:3014:3c9e:c44b:700a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3014:3c9e:c44b:700a%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try disabling IPv6 and then pinging yourself.


*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._


----------



## suniltyagi (Jan 6, 2010)

The check mark on TCP/IPv6 already removed.
Folowing are check marked:
- Clint for Microsoft Networks
- QoS Packet Scheduler
- File & Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks
- TCP/IPv4
- Link - layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O device
- Link layer Topology Discovery Responder


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Boot in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if you can ping your computer name in that mode.


----------

